# I think They Sent Me a 2011...



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I ordered the 2010 model off of Performancebike.com, but colors, 105 shifters, and shifter cables do not match up. I forgot to get a good look at the 2010 in the store, so I don't know about the other components. The crank looks to be different colors too though. Does anyone know what the sent me? I don't know if I can post better pictures, I left my camera at home, and I am now at college. Picked her up yesterday afternoon... it was raining... Today I was in a car for 9 hours. :mad2: Can't wait to take her out for a long ride  


Thanks for any info.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking bike. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.fujibikes.com/Road/Performance/Roubaix-ACR-2-0.aspx You can click on the picture to make it bigger.

Looking at this link and the picture, it look like you got a 2010 Fuji ACR 2.0. Only difference is the color of the stem and seatpost. Also, if it's a 2011 Roubaix ACR 2.0, I think Fuji would have a new color on the frame with a little change of the graphics design. It's rare for a bike company not to change the color of the frame for the new year. Well, either way, you got a very nice road bike. Enjoy it..


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any reason they would change the stem color, and put the new version of 105 on it?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe Shimano stop making the previous version of the 105, while Fuji was still making the 2010 Roubaix ACR 2.0.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

It's probably an early release 2011. Just with the spec change to new 105, it's not a 2010. They usually wait for the next year model to make a change like that as 2010 production runs are done early. Fuji does that with some models, although now most manufacturers are releasing their 2011 early anyway.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Its a 2010 model. I work at a LBS that sells Fuji. Shimano doesn't make the old bullhorn style shifters any more - AKA the 5600. Mid 2010 most companies switched over to the new 105. The stem/bars/saddle color change is probably just a change from their website.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

True, a lot of manufacturers usually are releasing their bikes early because they sold out their 2010 models. So do you think the Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0 will change later in the year? Meaning the color on the frame and some graphics change too?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Since Fuji redid almost the entire bike lineup for 2010, there probably will only be slight changes. Colors to differentiate model years, wheels, small things like that.

2011 Fuji D6 Lineup. Then compare to the D6 on Fuji's website.


----------

